# Shuttle Service Meran Oberstdorf



## fusca11 (25. Juli 2005)

Wer kennt einen Shuttle Service Meran Oberstdorf bzw hat erfahrung mit der Heimreise gemacht, will nächste Wo Freitag möglichst Abends wieder nach Oberstdorf!


----------



## cleiende (25. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr von nem Taxi in Oberstdorf zum Ausgangspunkt einer Bergwanderung fahren lassen, der Fahrer erzählte mir, daß sein Arbeitgeber jeden Freitag einen (Klein-?) Bus nach Meran schickt, der dort die E5 Wanderer aufsammelt.
Ruf dochmal beim Fremdenverkehrsamt an, wenn die nichts wissen dann die Taxler-Firmen in Oberstdorf. Ergebnis bitte hier posten, muss ich nicht extra selber anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusca11 (26. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank Cleiende hätte nicht gedacht das es so simpel ist! Wandere übrigend´s auch erst mal!
Also unter der Nummer vom Fremdenverkehrsamt(08322/7000) gabs diese Auskunft:
Bus Brutscher 08322/4811
Bus Probst 0832/3620 
Probst wurde empfohlen und da habe ich dann auch Reserviert für 35,-p.P.
Die Starten immer Freitags morgens um 7:30Uhr ab Meran zurück nach Oberstdorf!
Danke

Moutainbiking is not a Crime!


----------



## fusca11 (7. August 2005)

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour!!!

Neue Erkenntnisse!!

ACHTUNG!!! ACHTUNG!!!

Probst hat wärend der Tour per Telefon Abgesagt, hat aber ein Ausweichunternehmen angeboten welches aber im Nachhinnein nicht bescheid wuste!!!!!
Wir sind dann mit KOMM Mit Reisen(Sonthofener Busunternehmer) nach Oberstdorf zurück gefahren.
Hat zwar dann doch alles geglappt, aber nicht 100%tig.
Würde beim nächsten mal bei der Alpinschule "OASE" in Oberstdorf die Rückfahrt buchen das ist dann wohl verbindlich! 

Grüße Tobias

Moutainbiking is not a Crime!!!!!!


----------



## Bus-Prenner (1. Mai 2017)

Ich erlaube mir hiermit Eigenwerbung für unser Familienunternehmen zu machen. Bus Prenner bietet die Rückfahrt von Meran nach Oberstdorf in der Sommersaison mittlerweile täglich und ohne Mindestteilnehmerzahl ab 40€ pro Person. Weitere Informationen zum Rücktransport gibt es unter e5.prenner.it . Ab dem Sommer 2017 können wir durch unsere Fahrradanhänger auch Biker in unserem E5 Shuttlebus mitnehmen!
Wir wünschen allen schönes Wetter bei der Alpenüberquerung und wir würden uns über Ihre Anfrage freuen!
Bus Prenner Team


----------

